# Pregnant women are hot!



## High_Gravity

Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?


----------



## kwc57

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



Yeah buddy!


----------



## Warrior102

I don't know about "hot" my friend - I would say "Beautiful" is more accurate. My wife, gorgeous as she is (was, and forever shall be) was absolutely RADIANT during her two pregnancies. She's still radiant - don't get me wrong!!

She's prettier today than the day I met her in '84!


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> I don't know about "hot" my friend - I would say "Beautiful" is more accurate. My wife, gorgeous as she is (was, and forever shall be) was absolutely RADIANT during her two pregnancies. She's still radiant - don't get me wrong!!
> 
> She's prettier today than the day I met her in '84!



I think beautiful is the right word, from what I noticed her body is shaping out very nicely and she just seems to radiate this sexiness now, I thought she looked good before but she looks better now for sure. Figures that shes married.


----------



## Dabs

When I was pregnant with my first child, I was 16....and so my body was still a young one, and my belly was the hugest thing on me ~LoL~
I remember walking one day, in front of my home, and a car load of guys drove by and one of them yelled at me "Too much of a good thing"
I just laughed.
I think pregnant women have a GLOW...they radiate happiness *smiles*....which makes them beautiful!


----------



## PoliticalChic

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



I've seen enough of your posts to know that you could leave 'pregnant' out of the thread title and it would be just as true for you!


You just keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Sexy?  Really?


----------



## Article 15

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



Just for the first 3-5 months.

But yeah, I love the glow that they put off.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Article 15 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the first 3-5 months.
> 
> But yeah, I love the glow that they put off.
Click to expand...


The glow of a hot woman after a couple champagne cocktails is just as sexy if not more.


----------



## kwc57

Skull Pilot said:


> Sexy?  Really?



Hell yeah sexy!


----------



## Skull Pilot

kwc57 said:


> skull pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sexy!
Click to expand...


----------



## High_Gravity

Skull Pilot said:


> Sexy?  Really?



Not that far along bro, 2-3 month range is pretty nice.


----------



## jake

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



yeahh they are beautify it is the hormone thing , it is hormone that makes them beautiful.


----------



## whitehall

The left thinks preganat women are hot? Maybe there is some kind of psychological connection with the left's insatiable quest to kill the unborn but then again Bill Clinton thought an Egyptian mummy was hot.


----------



## High_Gravity

whitehall said:


> The left thinks preganat women are hot? Maybe there is some kind of psychological connection with the left's insatiable quest to kill the unborn but then again Bill Clinton thought an Egyptian mummy was hot.



That doesn't make any motherfuckin sense son, get to steppin.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## mudwhistle

High_Gravity said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left thinks preganat women are hot? Maybe there is some kind of psychological connection with the left's insatiable quest to kill the unborn but then again Bill Clinton thought an Egyptian mummy was hot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't make any motherfuckin sense son, get to steppin.
Click to expand...


Hard to put politics into this topic. 

I agree. Preggos are hot.


----------



## kwc57

Skull Pilot said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skull pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sexy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16768
Click to expand...


Says a guy who thinks women find his beer gut sexy.


----------



## alan1

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



Two things about pregnant women.

1.  You can't get them pregnant.
2.  You know they put out.

That's part of what makes them hot/sexy/beautiful.
Both times my wife was pregnant, I thought she was just absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## alan1

Octomom is an extreme.  Not a good example.


----------



## High_Gravity

MountainMan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things about pregnant women.
> 
> *1.  You can't get them pregnant.
> 2.  You know they put out.*
> 
> That's part of what makes them hot/sexy/beautiful.
> Both times my wife was pregnant, I thought she was just absolutely gorgeous.
Click to expand...


Very true sir!


----------



## Skull Pilot

kwc57 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says a guy who thinks women find his beer gut sexy.
Click to expand...


Don't have a beer gut.

 anyone who thinks a huge  belly covered in veins and stretch marks is sexy is beyond hope.


----------



## jake

I dont think that the women with the big belly in the image is real (I mean the belly ) I think it is Photoshopped or else she is carrying a quadruplets


----------



## OohPooPahDoo

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



Bigger tits and lots of female hormones.


----------



## Article 15

jake said:


> I dont think that the women with the big belly in the image is real (I mean the belly ) I think it is Photoshopped or else she is carrying a quadruplets



You've never heard of octomom?


----------



## jake

Article 15 said:


> jake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think that the women with the big belly in the image is real (I mean the belly ) I think it is Photoshopped or else she is carrying a quadruplets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've never heard of octomom?
Click to expand...


Thanks bro for correcting me I never heard of octomom just google it and got details 
Octumom, Natalie Denise Doud


----------



## laughinReaper

jake said:


> I dont think that the women with the big belly in the image is real (I mean the belly ) I think it is Photoshopped or else she is carrying a quadruplets



Actually she had 8 babies in there, definately not a good example of a beautiful pregnant woman. She has to look like saggy hell now.


----------



## High_Gravity

OohPooPahDoo said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bigger tits and lots of female hormones.
Click to expand...


I think you pretty much hit the nail on the head, sex with a pregnant chick is really good too.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Skull Pilot said:


> Sexy?  Really?


Wasn't she carrying something like 15 kids in there?


----------



## kwc57

Skull Pilot said:


> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skull pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sexy?  Really?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sexy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16768
Click to expand...


Ahhhh, you see.......I'm veiwing this from work and the company's web filter blocks a lot of pictures.  All I saw was a question of "sexy? Really?" as a general question of pregnant women being sexy.  I didn't know you had octomom's picture posted.  8 instead of 1 is kind of an extreme example of a pregnant don't you think?


----------



## Skull Pilot

kwc57 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kwc57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hell yeah sexy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16768
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, you see.......I'm veiwing this from work and the company's web filter blocks a lot of pictures.  All I saw was a question of "sexy? Really?" as a general question of pregnant women being sexy.  I didn't know you had octomom's picture posted.  8 instead of 1 is kind of an extreme example of a pregnant don't you think?
Click to expand...


Hey the OP was "Pregnant women are hot"  There was no qualifier.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Skull Pilot

Well beauty is obviously in the eye of the beholder.

There is nothing attractive to me about an obviously pregnant woman.


----------



## Dabs

Actress Demi Moore did a nude shot for the cover of a magazine, when she was 8 months pregnant with her first child.
I can't for the life of me tho, remember what damn magazine it was for........anyway, I saw the cover and I thought she looked quite lovely........she had her arms placed in the right spots....one arm across her breasts and the other across her pubic area.
Her belly was quite large...and while I wouldn't say it was sexy, I thought it was tastefully done and again, she looked lovely~


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## Luissa

High_Gravity said:


> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?



I got hit on a lot when I was pregnant...The weirdest was this guy who was nineteen or twenty, I was twenty six at the time. We were hanging out at a friends, and he was someone's little brother. He was this total skate boarder punk, but must have had something for pregnant chics. LOL
I even got hit on when I was ginormous at nine months pregnant.. I went out one night to a drag show because my friend was in town,  a lesbian hit on me, and a guy told me we should hang out after I have the baby. LOL


----------



## High_Gravity

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Theres this girl where I work thats 3 months pregnant and she just seems to radiate sexiness, her body is just so thick and nice now and I am very much attracted to her, anyone else think pregnant women are hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got hit on a lot when I was pregnant...The weirdest was this guy who was nineteen or twenty, I was twenty six at the time. We were hanging out at a friends, and he was someone's little brother. He was this total skate boarder punk, but must have had something for pregnant chics. LOL
> I even got hit on when I was ginormous at nine months pregnant.. I went out one night to a drag show because my friend was in town,  a lesbian hit on me, and a guy told me we should hang out after I have the baby. LOL
Click to expand...


Pregnant women are very attractive.


----------



## High_Gravity




----------



## High_Gravity

Yummy.


----------

